# Blastocysts



## Trishs1970 (May 26, 2003)

Hi Peter,

Here I am again! Sorry to be a pest, but I wanted your opinion on this one.

In our failed ICSI cycle we had 11 fertilised embies, of which we had 2, apparently perfect, extended blastos tx on day 5. We also had another 4 blastos good enough to freeze but we didn't as we don't really agree with it.

As our blastos were described as "top grade" and they were so happy with them, is it likely that the sperm quality had produced poor quality embies without them being aware? I am really concerned that we will have one disappointment after another if a "top grade" embie at blasto stage is still unlikely to implant due to sperm quality. 

Our clinic do not offer DNA testing of sperm, but their blasto success rates are very high.

I'd appreciate your thoughts.

Many Thanks

Trish


----------



## Gwyn (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi There trish,

Just to say that I am also interested in the answer.
They have just transferred 2 blastocysts, top grade, extended, one beginning to "hatch". I test next week.

And another thought, that as you cant get any further forward, could it have something to do with the lining?
My lining on this was 12.1. On the two failed it was 17mm.

Thanks
Gwyn


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Me too
Fee


----------



## Barnstormer (Jun 19, 2003)

A great question Trish and one i'd be interested in hearing the reply to as well.

I see you are at the same clinic as me. I have also had two blasto tx there, unfortunately both -ve.

I didn't know that they don't do DNA testing of sperm. Do you know if they do this 'aneuploidy screening'? If not, i'll ask next week when I have my review.


----------



## Trishs1970 (May 26, 2003)

Hi all,

Claire - nice to hear from someone else at Holly House.

I'm hoping for some guidance on this one, because as I'm sure you know from your own experience, it's even more of a let down to get a -ive when everything seems to go so well. Corinna (the embryologist) at the clinic seemed almost certain that we would succeed with our blastos, so I found it very difficult when we didn't.

We have our review on Monday, so hopefully they will be able to shed some light on the whole issue then.

Gwyn - don't let our experiences get you down. Blastocyst tx is still the most successful and I'm sure you'll succeed where we failed! Lots of Luck honey!

Trish x


----------



## Barnstormer (Jun 19, 2003)

Trish i hope you had a good review today and got all your questions answered.

We're seeing them on Friday and hope to see Andy (embryologist) on the same day because he had similar feelings about our blasto's.

Good luck with your test Gwyn, keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Trishs1970 said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> Here I am again! Sorry to be a pest, but I wanted your opinion on this one.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Trish
Just wanted to say that I wrote to your clinic about blastocyst transfer as they have some of the best rates in the country - and I got a really lovely reply. I've put the gist of it on a new post on Frozen Embryo Transfer Board.
Peter, I didn't know that sperm quality could affect the embryo quality as late as blastocyst stage. 
We are using donor sperm. SHould I ask for the sperm to be checked to see if it would reject implantation? We used the same donor for a natural IUI in Feb, which I'm convinced worked, but ended in AF 4 days late. I know the IVF hadn't worked all the way through. (I've got a dd, so was aware of my previous symptoms).

Fee xx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

fee said:


> Trish
> Just wanted to say that I wrote to your clinic about blastocyst transfer as they have some of the best rates in the country - and I got a really lovely reply. I've put the gist of it on a new post on Frozen Embryo Transfer Board.
> Peter, I didn't know that sperm quality could affect the embryo quality as late as blastocyst stage.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toddy (Feb 1, 2003)

Hi Trish and Barnstormer (what a name!?)

I'm hoping that your still looking into this site as I'm too at Essex Fertility in Loughton. Weve been very happy with every aspect, everyone is so lovely. I've unfortunately had 2 failed IUI's and I'm just undergoing my first IVF. I had E/C yesterday and was told that I had 16 eggs. This morning 13 had fertilised. I understand that the clinic is indeed ranked very high in all aspects, especially blastocysts. They have advised me to go for this, especially being that we've got alot of embies. My 3 day transfer is due this Thursday. They said they would make a more confirmed choice of action of that day. If all is looking good I know they'd like us to go to blastocyst. I'm happy to do this but I'm also extremely worried/anxious/scared that they won't make it to blastocyst and then we're left with nothing. They said statistically this is very very rare but its still a gamble.

Can I ask you guys how you felt about blastocysts. Any information/advice would be greatly appreciated. The embrologist I've been chatting with is also Corrina.

Thanks in advance.

Ali.x

p.s. Have you been happy with the clinic?

p.p.s. Where are you girls from, I live in Chingford.


----------



## Barnstormer (Jun 19, 2003)

Hi Ali,

I was extremely confident about trusting the embryologists with regard to taking our embryos to blastocyst. They made it quite clear to us at the begining that if enough embryos weren't developing as they would like them to, they would carry out the transfer earlier. So although you are going for a day 5/6 transfer, they phone you every day just to let you know how the embies are doing and if you need to come in.

Personally i've been very happy with the consultants there as they've always been willing to consider any information i've found out from the internet, and have explained everything as we've gone along. They don't just throw you into the next ivf, they review everything about your history and, with you, decide what to do next.

Best of luck, here's hoping you won't need a review - am keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------

